# Home-cooked diet for cats any info?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, so my male cat buddy was diagnosed begining of this year with hyperthyroidism, i opted to not treat him due to his poor kidney function, the medication is proven to worsen kidney problems. thats been a few months ago, well heh as been doing well actually gained some weight since i have been feeding him more snacks thru out the day, one of his favorite snacks has been babyfood/water.

well over the past 2 weeks his kidneys have been going downhill. i have been trying to slowly introduce raw meat into every meal for like 6 months now with no go, i shred it ultra fine and mash the tinest bit into the canned food and they will get it in there mouths and spit it out (im talking a pea sized glob thats been shredded fine into a paste) of beef,chicken,pork,turkey and fish none will eat any of it.

but they will however eat cooked meat chopped and mixed with water, i thought that would be a better diet for them then canned, but i dont know much about cooked diets or what type of supplements to be adding to them as i know a cooked diet isnt complete on its own.

thoughts? opinions? HELP?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I feed my Persian a completely home cooked diet. She too will NOT eat raw. She ate canned for years, but I finally spoke to my holistic vet about cooking for her. She loves the cooked stuff! Her vet recommended recipes from the book _Home-Prepared Diets for Dogs and Cats_ by Dr. Donald R. Strombeck. He likes these recipes because they were formulated and run through different computer programs to ensure they would be nutritionally complete. I borrowed the book from my vet, but Dr. Strombeck has apparently published the entire book for free on a website, so anyone can get the recipes for their animals. There are specific kidney diets too. 

Home-Prepared Dog & Cat Diets

The recipes do require vitamin/mineral tablets. I use Feline Whole Body by Standard Process. Ewu just gets one tablet per meal, as the bottle and my vet recommend. 

Some of the recipes do have things like wheat, corn, etc. But most don't. Ewu eats an entirely grain and carb free diet following some of the recipes for normal cats.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you SOOO much for this! tis very appreciated!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I recently bought a book that has some recipes in it. I can "loan" it to you through kindle if you have some sort of reader- it doesn't have to be a kindle.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

nope, havent got nething like that, im not big on technoligy, a computer is as far as i go really, i dont even like cell phones, the one i have is just simple trackphone, no camera, no touch screen, no flip flop..thing cheap, easy an i rarely use it maybe once every 6 months lol


----------

